# Gaggia Trevi???



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone have any info on this auto machine, age etc...? Cannot find anything on the Web.

Ta


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.gaggia.uk.com/trevi.htm


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> http://www.gaggia.uk.com/trevi.htm


Thanks I had seen that but nothing on age etc.. and hoping someone on here owns/has owned one at some point.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

In general, Italian Bean-to-cup machines are to be avoided: Too unreliable, due to non-precision engineering & electronics.....imho


----------

